# ((دولـة الـفـاتـيـكـان فـي رومـا (( خرائط وصور ))



## الملكة العراقية (13 يوليو 2009)

*دولة الفاتيكان في روما عاصمة إيطاليا 
( خرائط وصور )*​*

























*​*

علم دولة الفاتيكان











مـنـظـر عـام للـفـاتـيـكـان





































​




​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 يوليو 2009)

*حرس سويسري للفاتيكان*

*



*

*متحف الفاتيكان
*​*
**






































مكتبة الفاتيكان
​



​*​*
*


----------



## Hallelujah (13 يوليو 2009)

رائئئئئئعة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 يوليو 2009)

amnayamazigh قال:


> رائئئئئئعة



شكراً لمرورك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال 

ميرررررسى على الصور  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصور
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراً لمرورك الجميل كوكومان
نورت الصفحة بزيارتك​


----------



## tena_tntn (15 يوليو 2009)

جميلة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## ارووجة (15 يوليو 2009)

انا بتمنى ازوووور الفاتكياان
رووووووووووووعة
ميرسي الك عيوني


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 يوليو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> جميلة قوى
> شكرا



شكراً لمرورك الجميل​


ارووجة قال:


> انا بتمنى ازوووور الفاتكياان
> رووووووووووووعة
> ميرسي الك عيوني




وانا كمان نفسي ازور الفاتيكااان
شكراً لمرورك الجميل يا قمر​


----------



## Ferrari (17 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي يا الملكة العراقية على الموضوع الجميل

والصور الاجمل

الرب يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## girgis2 (17 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا عالصور الجميلة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Hallelujah (25 يوليو 2009)

المزيد من الصور
هذه المرة حدائق الفاتيكان الرائعة


----------



## Hallelujah (25 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Hallelujah (25 يوليو 2009)

ساحة القديس بطرس






قبر البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني 






بازيليك القديس بطرس​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (25 يوليو 2009)

وااااااااااااااااااو يا جمالوا امنيتي ازور هذا المكان


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الصور*
_تسلم ايدك_
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Hallelujah (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الاخوة عراقية و كوك على الردود
وفعلا امنيتنا جميعا نزور المكان و نروز المتحف كمان
شكل اللي يدخل الفاتيكان مايحبش يخرج منها​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً لمروركم الجميل
نورتوا الصفحة
الرب يبارك حياتكم

وشكراً لك اخي Hallelujah على الاضافة الجميلة والرائعة
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Coptic+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي الصور و الخرائط و المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## أميرة عبده (18 أغسطس 2009)

صور فى منتهى الروعه 
ميرسىىىىى


----------



## Moony34 (18 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات مصورة في غاية الروعة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

*بجد منتهى الجمال يا اختى العزيزة *
*وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
*شكرا الك على الصور الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الخرايط


----------

